# Jack Miniature Jack Russell 1-2 yrs Guildford Surrey



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Jack Miniature Jack Russell 1-2 yrs Guildford Surrey



His Story: Found stray unclaimed.

Salient points: 'Toy' Size Jack Russell. Enjoys the company of children. Needs security measures re garden boundaries and front door drill. Good with dogs.

Advert: Jack is a miniature Jack Russell and has the feel of a 'toy' dog. He was found stray and unclaimed. Felt 'vulnerable' in kennels for 5 months. He is a little shy, BUT watch as a lot of character comes through. Jack is neutered, vax'd and chipped. Fostered in Guildford Surrey.

Jack is fostered in with a family who have twin 10 yr old children. He is a sweetie, loves the children and has enjoyed learning to play. He enjoys walks in the park and as seen here feeding the ducks. He mixes with dogs though a little concerned when large dogs coming bounding up, but will settle once a sense of safety is restored. Can protest briefly when left but soon settles. Loves the car and associates it with 'walks' now. Truly smashing little boy who is coming into life and loves all it offers. This little sweet heart isn't going to be with us for long! Blink of an eye!

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Jack 'JRT 'Toy size' 3-5 yrs Guildford Fostered

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Jack is CAT friendly! Here is an update from his thread:

Jack was cat tested today with a dog savvy cat. Poor Jack, was rather frightened by this and would not so much as look at the cat. Did take my camera to take photos but could not get Jack near enough to the cat to take a photo. Lynda who owns the cat picked Jack up in the end and put them close together and still Jack was not having any of it and wanted to get away from the cat.

I feel pretty confident in saying he passed the cat test!

Jack enjoying a picnic ... this he did enjoy very much and had his own umbrella to keep the sun off him much to my friends horror and embarrassment- kids were allowed under if they shared a Sausage!!

Its a hard life for little Jac Jac as you can see...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Jack and his friends Buster and Gus playing follower the leader...



Then along came Lottie who he met for the 1st time ... so a little Jack Russell Party had started  lovely to see the little one enjoying himself !



Still looking for his forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Jacks foster home:



> Little tinker has come on so well and has had a "testing" couple of weeks coming to work and meeting new people and dogs. Pics above show him comfortable and more relaxed with other dogs. He has got to know new people that have been very considerate to him and taken the long toll of saying hello briefly then ignoring him and over time they now get a greeting of hello I remember you and he is very happy to have a good fuss. Today, Gary, my work colleagues Hubby even got kisses on his face. Gary got the growl treatment to start with and now Jack rushes over to see him when he comes into the Parlour - Jacks new best mate. I was thrilled. He is a nervous little boy, and people need to be aware of this and not rush intros. He is so appealing being tiny and fluffy but if you rush him he will growl and have a snap, but saying this ,he hates to even growl and will turn his head away and try and be invisible and come over to me for reassurance. Today he meet 4 new dogs at work - Saluki, 2 Terrier Mix - small and med sized and a Dach. Girls and Boys and he did so well. He mixed with them all and even fell in love with one of the little Terriers who did tell him off a couple of times which he took gracefully. He loves his walks, but is not a marathon man. Does get worried by cars and lorries because of his nervous nature, but has got better. On our walks if they are too long for his little legs the worse thing that happens is he stops looks up at me which means pick me up I need a rest and at 4.35 kilos I can live with that. He loves the garden to have a good run about in.
> 
> We think he's a smashing little fella. Very sad for him that the right family haven't found him yet. Such a great companion for someone and although he's a little chap, has a huge heart that will love you forever.
> 
> I wondered where the little man was, and then Summer said, he's here mummy....





> There go my Bumble Bee seeds that had just started to come through, oh what a little tinker he is :lol:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Jack found his forever home and has settled in nicely with his new girlfriend


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

Thats great news, just started to read this thread, and he sounds like a great dog. Im sure he will be misssed by his foster family


----------

